# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Самоубийство-это всегда слабость или нет?

## Андрей

Один мой знакомый недавно покончил с собой.Он был неизлечимо болен,родствеников у него не было ухаживать за ним было не кому,Жить ему оставалось не больше года.Чтобы медленно не умирать в коме в течение нескольких недель он покончил с собой.Мне кажеться что в его спучае суицид был оправдан.Но многие говорят что суицид это всегда слабость.Мне интересно узнать ещё чью нибудь точку зрения.

----------


## grey

Конечно если уже жить невозможно, то он прав. Притом что он бы всё равно скоро умер.
Я вообе считаю, что лучше умереть как ты хочешь, а не в муках.

----------


## Ali

Мои соболезнования.
  Всегда ли суицид слабость? Для начала надо ответить на вопрос
 Что есть СЛАБОСТЬ ?
 Что есть СИЛА?
 Или так: победа над собой - это победа или поражение?
 Помоему смерть вообще вне каких либо моральных категорий.И суицид тоже.Жизнь-сложная штука и кто мы такие чо бы оправдывать или осуждать такие Поступки.Твой друг просто сделал это.Это СИЛЬНЫЙ поступок.Всё , и чего тут размусоливать.
  Смерть - это просто Смерть.
 остальное - слова...

----------


## TORA

Нет...суицид это не слабость...это напротив сила...каждый сможет жить, но не каждый сможет умереть...Суицид в любом случае оправдан.Если человек решил уйти, то значит так и надо!!!

----------


## G.H.

Какая разница слабость это или сила? Суицид, наркотики, прочие подобности. И вообще, что плохого в слабости, что есть слабость? Почему человек должен быть сильным. А если я не хочу, а если я очень устал? А? Что тогда ответят мне все эти люди, размышляющие о силе, о слабости, и какое тогда дело будет мне до их ответов. Да и вообще, серьёзно подумав, можно сказать, что за каждый поступок человека мир несёт такую же ответственность, как и сам человек. Не от хорошей жизни с крыш прыгают. Вот попытайтесь изменить этот чёртов мир, попытайтесь быть добрее, честнее, попытайтесь заметить всё вокруг. Получится - я буду очень рад. А нет - так тогда и расскажете мне, что такое слабость.

----------


## Dj_SuN

По-моему тоже, дело не в том, является ли самоубийство свидетельством слабости, или нет. В конце концов, кому какое дело, если человек уже умер ?? Кто то назовет это слабостью, но ведь дело сделано. А мертвому все равно, что скажут живые...

----------


## Эдельвейс

Суицид - это не сила и не слабость. А скорее всего - эгоизм. Чудовищный, безрассудный эгоизм. Конечно, общих случаев не бывает, и к Вашему знакомому это ни в коей мере не относится, но как бывает чаще всего? Кажущаяся неразрешимой проблема - расставание с любимым человеком, отчисление из института, ссора с кем-то или еще что угодно. Мы принимаем это как достаточную причину для того, чтобы уйти из жизни, забывая о людях, которым мы нужны и которые любят нас! Мы не думаем о том, как будет плохо им. Сейчас только одно имеет значение: лишь бы для меня прекратились эти страдания. "Мы все - убийцы всех самоубийц, но и самоубийца - САМ УБИЙЦА..." Это ли не эгоизм? 
Конечно, бывают ситуации, из которых лучший выход - смерть, но гораздо чаще молодые и еще могущие стать счастливыми люди уходят из-за странного каприза реальности, решившей проверить их на прочность какой-то, пусть даже самой страшной потерей...

----------


## Somebody

Многи, очень многие люди осуждают самоубийства, потому что так глосит церковь и вера, что "Самоубийство - великий грех!". Почему мы должны верить церкви, может смерть - это порог, через который некоторые люди переступают и может становятся выше всех нас, и наверно это совсем не порок. Некоторые люди всю жизнь себя готовят к этому дня, они умирают за то, чтобы познать иной мир.

----------


## grey

> Многи, очень многие люди осуждают самоубийства, потому что так глосит церковь и вера, что "Самоубийство - великий грех!". Почему мы должны верить церкви, может смерть - это порог, через который некоторые люди переступают и может становятся выше всех нас, и наверно это совсем не порок. Некоторые люди всю жизнь себя готовят к этому дня, они умирают за то, чтобы познать иной мир.


 я полностью согласен. откуда люди взяли, что это грех? из библии и карана? может эти книги писались группой фанатиков, которые придумали красивую сказку, чтобы люди поменьше делали зла

----------


## Somebody

Да, но всетаки, если так подумать мне, например, становится как-то не по себе, если я осознаю тот факт, что бога нет и совсем совсем одни в этом большом мире. ]

----------


## Евгений

А я так считаю, что суицид это не выход из положения, если уж надоело жить, можно помочь родным и близким своей смертью, стать донором внутренних органов, или застраховать свою жизнь, и уж тогда вешаться, а так человек просто уходит и ничего не оставляет после себя. :!:

----------


## Alice

В большенстве случаев суицыд- это действительно не выход, но когда человек на гране самоубийства, последнее о чем он думает, это то что он после себя оставит, если он начинает об этом задумыватся, то никакого суицыда не будет. В такие моменты человек думает только о себе. Своей ничтожности, безпомощности итд...

----------


## Melania

Суицид - это образ жизни, личная преисподняя, СВОЯ философия... Кому как будет угодно и удобно. Парадоксально, но смертью можно жить, можно найти в ней любовь. Главное, не смотреть назад.

----------


## Night

> Суицид - это образ жизни, личная преисподняя, СВОЯ философия... Кому как будет угодно и удобно. Парадоксально, но смертью можно жить, можно найти в ней любовь. Главное, не смотреть назад.


 А еще кто то сказал что со смертью можно заниматься любовью,как вам?

Суицид-это не слабость.

----------


## Гэнда

Самоубийство может быть силой, а может быть слабостью. Может быть чем-то и может быть ничем. Все зависит от того, что ты вкладываешь в этот поступок и как к нему относишься.

----------


## grey

Всё зависит от взглядов. В нашем обществе самоубийство - это плохо, так как у нас же "цивилизованное" общество. Но это всё насильная навязка своих взглядов другим.

----------


## Андрей

> Всё зависит от взглядов. В нашем обществе самоубийство - это плохо, так как у нас же "цивилизованное" общество. Но это всё насильная навязка своих взглядов другим.


 
Но тех кто выступает против суицида то же можно понять.Скажем если кто то из твоих близких решил суициднуться ты что не помешаешь ему?
Просто когда у тебя проблемы и ты в депрессии суицид тебе кажеться очень даже неплохим выходом из ситуации,но как только выходишь из депрессии суицид начинает у тебя вызывать отвращение так же как и у большинства.

----------


## Crash

> Но тех кто выступает против суицида то же можно понять.Скажем если кто то из твоих близких решил суициднуться ты что не помешаешь ему?


 Я выслушаю его, войду в его положение, оценю ситуацию, предложу ему альтернативные методы решения проблемы. И если мне не удастся его переубедить (если я вообще стану его переубеждать; может быть, при оценке ситуации я признаю, что другого выхода действительно нет), то это его право. Я уважаю его свободу и знаю, как бывает противно, когда тебе пытаются навязать _чужое_ решение в _твоей_ ситуации. Лучше от этого никому не будет.



> Просто когда у тебя проблемы и ты в депрессии суицид тебе кажеться очень даже неплохим выходом из ситуации,но как только выходишь из депрессии суицид начинает у тебя вызывать отвращение так же как и у большинства.


 Неа. Не начинает.

----------


## Андрей

> .


 Неа. Не начинает.[/quote]

Ты просто забыл что такое жить без депресси. Я то же иногда об этом забываю...Для тебя это стало нормой.Вспомни ранее дество ты часто думал о суициде?У тебя была депрессия?

----------


## Crash

> Ты просто забыл что такое жить без депресси. Я то же иногда об этом забываю...Для тебя это стало нормой.Вспомни ранее дество ты часто думал о суициде?У тебя была депрессия?


 Детство - это не показатель. В детстве еще нет такой рациональной оценки событий и поступков, вообще _оценки_ намного меньше. Если у ребенка спросить, вызывает ли суицид у него отвращение (предположим, что ребенок уже знает, что это такое), он, наверное, ответит "не знаю". Он пока не оценивает этого. Показателем является наличие множества людей, не осуждающих суицид, но для себя этого не желающих и в депрессии не находящихся.
А насчет депрессии в раннем детстве: она у меня была, и даже доходила до мыслей о суициде (но без оценки, хорошо это, плохо или еще как). Честно, хочешь - верь, хочешь - нет. Вообще, говорят, что детство - счастливое время и т.п.... А я вспоминаю свое детство и вижу, что _счастлив_ я тогда не был, хотя детство тяжелым не было, казалось бы, в чем дело. Наверное, я не умею быть счастливым.

----------


## Андрей

> А насчет депрессии в раннем детстве: она у меня была, и даже доходила до мыслей о суициде (но без оценки, хорошо это, плохо или еще как). Честно, хочешь - верь, хочешь - нет. Вообще, говорят, что детство - счастливое время и т.п.... А я вспоминаю свое детство и вижу, что _счастлив_ я тогда не был, хотя детство тяжелым не было, казалось бы, в чем дело. Наверное, я не умею быть счастливым.


 Я задумался о суициде в 7 лет но я всё равно не считаю что общество должно спокойно относиться к суициду.Общество виновато только в том что пытаеться сделать вид будто этой проблемы не существует.

----------


## Crash

> Я задумался о суициде в 7 лет но я всё равно не считаю что общество должно спокойно относиться к суициду.Общество виновато только в том что пытаеться сделать вид будто этой проблемы не существует.


 А многие, наоборот, не задумывались о своем суициде, но не считают, что общество должно осуждать суицид. _Потому что это не его дело._ Это право каждого человека, и нечего обществу туда соваться. Тем более, что этому человеку будет от такого вмешательства только хуже.

----------


## Night

> А многие, наоборот, не задумывались о своем суициде, но не считают, что общество должно осуждать суицид. Потому что это не его дело. Это право каждого человека, и нечего обществу туда соваться. Тем более, что этому человеку будет от такого вмешательства только хуже.
> .


 Не задумываются и правильно делают.Многим этого не нужно.Я кстати,смутно представляю если бы я рассказал о своих мыслях(о смерти и тд.) кому нибудь из знакомых.

----------


## Андрей

> А многие, наоборот, не задумывались о своем суициде, но не считают, что общество должно осуждать суицид. _Потому что это не его дело._ Это право каждого человека, и нечего обществу туда соваться. Тем более, что этому человеку будет от такого вмешательства только хуже.


 
Наверное ты меня не совсем правильно понял.Я не имею в виду что отношение к суицидникам "Вот придурки и что им жить мешает" мне нравиться.Но необращать внимание на суицид и не пытаться помочь то же невозможно.Тем более что большинство из 50-70 тысяч можно спасти.Мне кажеться что общество виновато только в том что делает вид будто этих 50тысяч не сушествует.Ни кто не пытаеться понять что толкает людей на суицид,зачем они создают эти сайты,что им нужно.Если человек суициднулся по тихому то на него по большому счёту всем наплевать.Если суицид и привликает внимание(как например парочка из питера)то рекация как правило "какой ужас,в психушку этих придурков,закрыть эти саиты.

Я думаю суицид это право каждого если  все другие способы что то изменить исчерпаны.По этому большенство суицидов не оправдано,а там где суицид как раз и нужен человек этого почемуто не совершает.Например зачем жить когда тебе 80 ты уже сделал всё что мог,родствеников не осталось,ты с трудом доходишь до туалета.Зачем человек живёт в такой ситуации не понимаю

Кстати говоря что "суицид право каждого" ты не задумавался над тем что кто то просто болен(шизофрения,мдп) и не в состояние адекватно оценивать реальность.Ведь такие люди есть и их не мало.Может их нужно лечить а не признавать за ними право на суицид.

----------


## Crash

> Наверное ты меня не совсем правильно понял.Я не имею в виду что отношение к суицидникам "Вот придурки и что им жить мешает" мне нравиться.Но необращать внимание на суицид и не пытаться помочь то же невозможно.[...]Если суицид и привликает внимание(как например парочка из питера)то рекация как правило "какой ужас,в психушку этих придурков,закрыть эти саиты.


 Ну, если ты о внимании не с целью осуждения, тогда ладно. Но от большинства, кроме тупого абсолютного осуждения, ничего другого и ожидать нельзя, поэтому пусть бы лучше не лезли совсем.



> Мне кажеться что общество виновато только в том что делает вид будто этих 50тысяч не сушествует.


 Вообще-то не только, иначе откуда бы столько самоубийц взялось?.. Но это уже офф.



> Кстати говоря что "суицид право каждого" ты не задумавался над тем что кто то просто болен(шизофрения,мдп) и не в состояние адекватно оценивать реальность.Ведь такие люди есть и их не мало.Может их нужно лечить а не признавать за ними право на суицид.


 Ну да, лечить. Осталось только придумать способ, как отличить больных от здоровых и как их потом лечить. А пока не придумали, лучше признать право на суицид, раз им жизнь в тягость.

----------


## grey

Чтобы убить себя не малая сила нужна. В моральном смысле.

----------


## Crash

> Чтобы убить себя не малая сила нужна. В моральном смысле.


 Для самоубийства в состоянии аффекта не нужна, как раз больше сил нужно, чтобы переждать аффект и подумать. А в ситуации, когда человек уже начинает думать, согласен с тобой на все 100%.

----------


## [email protected]

суицид это и слабость и нет....просто сам по себе суицид-это попытка уйти от проблем каких угодно и с чем угодно...не в силах их решить или пережить человек решается на такой поступок...вот тут уже действительно проявления силы(так уже кто то писал) потому что не просто сделать этот последний шаг...и мне кажется многие допустим в тот же момент полета с какого нибудь этажа банально передумывпают и начинают любить жизнь....только поздно.

----------


## Crash

> суицид это и слабость и нет....просто сам по себе суицид-это попытка уйти от проблем каких угодно и с чем угодно...не в силах их решить или пережить человек решается на такой поступок.


 Если проблему по-другому решить невозможно, то даже при таком рассмотрении это не слабость.



> и мне кажется многие допустим в тот же момент полета с какого нибудь этажа банально передумывпают и начинают любить жизнь....только поздно.


 Любить жизнь и бояться смерти - разные вещи.

----------


## [email protected]

> Если проблему по-другому решить невозможно, то даже при таком рассмотрении это не слабость.
> Любить жизнь и бояться смерти - разные вещи.


 назови мне проблему которую невозможно по другому решить.....кроме случаев со смертельной болезнью...этих людей я понимаю


я говорила не про это...если человек уже решил свершить суицид и это было не из желания кому то что то доказать то он не боится смерти...просто в моменты когда смерть рядом ты начинаешь все воспринимать по другому и уже твоя дерьмовая жизнь кажется гораздо лучше и умирать совсем не хочется...поверь я знаю...чудом спаслась во время дтп и не смотря на все в это мгновение я подумала как же я хочу ЖИТЬ...

----------


## Crash

> назови мне проблему которую невозможно по другому решить.....кроме случаев со смертельной болезнью...этих людей я понимаю


 Пожалуйста... Например, муки совести после предательства с твоей стороны. Довольно редкая проблема, но все же.
(Даже не беру распространенные вариации на тему отсутствия смысла жизни. Эта проблема действительно часто бывает неразрешима, но пример из нее плохой: субъективно => плохо доказуемо.)



> я говорила не про это...если человек уже решил свершить суицид и это было не из желания кому то что то доказать то он не боится смерти...просто в моменты когда смерть рядом ты начинаешь все воспринимать по другому и уже твоя дерьмовая жизнь кажется гораздо лучше и умирать совсем не хочется...поверь я знаю...чудом спаслась во время дтп и не смотря на все в это мгновение я подумала как же я хочу ЖИТЬ...


 Ну, твой опыт ведь не говорит о чувствах _любого_ человека при близости смерти.

----------


## [email protected]

2Crash:ну эт правда очень редкий вид.лично я не знаю таких людей и мну вообще кажется что они уже вымерли давно.....

ну это конечно да...ты прав но все же...

----------


## Пантера

> Один мой знакомый недавно покончил с собой.Он был неизлечимо болен,родствеников у него не было ухаживать за ним было не кому,Жить ему оставалось не больше года.Чтобы медленно не умирать в коме в течение нескольких недель он покончил с собой.Мне кажеться что в его спучае суицид был оправдан.Но многие говорят что суицид это всегда слабость.Мне интересно узнать ещё чью нибудь точку зрения.


 Знаешь как рассуждает народ, опять же все в нашем мире двояко, он покончил с собой, он не стал терпеть, мучиться - кто то сочтет это слабостью...Но посмотрим на дело с другой стороны, нас с рождения пугают Адом, вечными муками, пытками без всякой надежды на спасение, а твой друг на это наплевал просто пошел и сделал то, что решил... Лично я бы поступила на его месте абсолютно так же, мир ему..

----------


## УбейсяВеником

Cамоубийство-проявление слабости, встречающееся только среди сильных людей..... ну или что-то вроде того....

----------


## grey

Не каждый решиться сделать последний шаг. Здесь тоже сила нужна.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

вот-вот. но ведь для того, чтобы жить должны быть более веские причины.... хотя.... все одно и тоже. в принципе есть среди самоубийц и слабые, и сильные люди. наверное.

----------


## Crash

Вырвать больной зуб - сила или слабость? Если пойти к стоматологу и сделать это, то ни то, ни другое. А если в отсутствие стоматолога вырвать его самому и без анестезии?

----------


## Пантера

> Вырвать больной зуб - сила или слабость? Если пойти к стоматологу и сделать это, то ни то, ни другое. А если в отсутствие стоматолога вырвать его самому и без анестезии?


 От этого не умирают, так что сравнение слегка не катит

----------


## Crash

> Сообщение от Crash
> 
> Вырвать больной зуб - сила или слабость? Если пойти к стоматологу и сделать это, то ни то, ни другое. А если в отсутствие стоматолога вырвать его самому и без анестезии?
> 
> 
>  От этого не умирают, так что сравнение слегка не катит


 От этого прекращаются страдания, так что сравнение норм. Только в одном случае страдания причиняет зуб, в другом - весь окружающий мир...

----------


## Knyaz

> Нет...суицид это не слабость...это напротив сила...каждый сможет жить, но не каждый сможет умереть...Суицид в любом случае оправдан.Если человек решил уйти, то значит так и надо!!!


 Я считаю, надо иметь СИЛЫ, чтобы пережить неприятности, а не просто проглотить таблетку для полного забвения и ухода от проблем. Проще суеминутный порыв, чем продолжение тяжелой жизни. Кем оправдан суицид? Человеком, который сдался, нашел простой путь - уйти, не думая о Будущем? Человеком, который взял на себя функцию Бога: хочу живу, хочу нет. Это не Вам не тамагочи! Близкими, которые могут и не пережить этого, или не простить себе этого? Человек решил... Ха-ха, что есть человек? Комок эмоционального и неконтролируемого сознания, субъективно воспринимающего окружающую реальность через свои примитивные желания-потребности-амбиции-влечения? И это существо может решать живу - не живу. Надо разобраться для начала, что (кто) ты есть, а потом брать на себя функцию самоуничтожения :!:

----------


## Knyaz

> . Вот попытайтесь изменить этот чёртов мир, попытайтесь быть добрее, честнее, попытайтесь заметить всё вокруг. Получится - я буду очень рад. А нет - так тогда и расскажете мне, что такое слабость.


 Изменив себя - изменишь Мир. Быть слабым неплохо, т.к. сильный слаб в силу своего ощущения силы...

----------


## Knyaz

> А мертвому все равно, что скажут живые...


  У мертвого уже будут другие (уж точно) глобальные проблемы...

----------


## Knyaz

> Многи, очень многие люди осуждают самоубийства, потому что так глосит церковь и вера, что "Самоубийство - великий грех!". Почему мы должны верить церкви, может смерть - это порог, через который некоторые люди переступают и может становятся выше всех нас, и наверно это совсем не порок. Некоторые люди всю жизнь себя готовят к этому дня, они умирают за то, чтобы познать иной мир.


 Если убийство - грех, то тогда самоубийство тем более - грех. Что есть иной мир? Чем этот то плох? Смотрите ВНУТРЬ себя, а не вовне.... Может быть то-то найдете...

----------


## Knyaz

> Сообщение от Somebody
> 
> Многи, очень многие люди осуждают самоубийства, потому что так глосит церковь и вера, что "Самоубийство - великий грех!". Почему мы должны верить церкви, может смерть - это порог, через который некоторые люди переступают и может становятся выше всех нас, и наверно это совсем не порок. Некоторые люди всю жизнь себя готовят к этому дня, они умирают за то, чтобы познать иной мир.
> 
> 
>  я полностью согласен. откуда люди взяли, что это грех? из библии и карана? может эти книги писались группой фанатиков, которые придумали красивую сказку, чтобы люди поменьше делали зла


 Все мудрецы ошибаются - один ты прав! А ты не думал зачем инстинкт самосохранения у нас прописан на телесном уровне? Для выживания чтоль по Дарвину?

----------


## Knyaz

> Сообщение от Андрей
> 
> Ты просто забыл что такое жить без депресси. Я то же иногда об этом забываю...Для тебя это стало нормой.Вспомни ранее дество ты часто думал о суициде?У тебя была депрессия?
> 
> 
>  Детство - это не показатель. В детстве еще нет такой рациональной оценки событий и поступков, вообще _оценки_ намного меньше. Если у ребенка спросить, вызывает ли суицид у него отвращение (предположим, что ребенок уже знает, что это такое), он, наверное, ответит "не знаю". Он пока не оценивает этого. Показателем является наличие множества людей, не осуждающих суицид, но для себя этого не желающих и в депрессии не находящихся.
> А насчет депрессии в раннем детстве: она у меня была, и даже доходила до мыслей о суициде (но без оценки, хорошо это, плохо или еще как). Честно, хочешь - верь, хочешь - нет. Вообще, говорят, что детство - счастливое время и т.п.... А я вспоминаю свое детство и вижу, что _счастлив_ я тогда не был, хотя детство тяжелым не было, казалось бы, в чем дело. Наверное, я не умею быть счастливым.


 Правильно, вопрос о взрослении разумной-интуитивной части человека! А если, личность живет окружающим Миром, пытаясь подогнать реальный Мир в желаемую модель, сформированную в сознании (кстати, как и в каких условиях создавалась иллюзорная эта картинка еще не известно), то конечно покажется что этот Мир жесток, несправедлив и не "такой", какой хоцца. Плюс ко всему, эта личность скорее всего не может найти различия между угрозой выживания и банальным стрессесом. Ну чем не ребенок, а? Отсюда, следует и реакция убить себя, как просто УХОД от чувства глубокого душевного дискомфорта (это чувство бывает сильнее боли для психики человека!)

----------


## Knyaz

> Лично я бы поступила на его месте абсолютно так же, мир ему..


 Кто знает, может он бы и не год прожил, и .... Да много вариантов, жизнь так НЕПРЕДСКАЗУЕМА. А следуя твоей логике: давайте дадим всем больным и старым - эфтаназию. Кстати есть фильм - "Мои ночи прекрасней Ваших дней" очень интересный в этом плане...

----------


## Crash

> Кем оправдан суицид? Человеком, который сдался, нашел простой путь - уйти, не думая о Будущем?


 Простой? А ты пробовал?



> Человеком, который взял на себя функцию Бога: хочу живу, хочу нет.


 А если веришь в бога, так тем более нужны силы, чтобы восстать против него и сказать: "Да будет воля Моя!"



> Человек решил... Ха-ха, что есть человек? Комок эмоционального и неконтролируемого сознания, субъективно воспринимающего окружающую реальность через свои примитивные желания-потребности-амбиции-влечения?


 Ты за всех не говори.



> Я считаю, надо иметь СИЛЫ, чтобы пережить неприятности, а не просто проглотить таблетку для полного забвения и ухода от проблем. Проще суеминутный порыв, чем продолжение тяжелой жизни.


 


> Быть слабым неплохо, т.к. сильный слаб в силу своего ощущения силы...


 Хех. Уже определился бы, кем лучше быть - слабым или сильным.



> Изменив себя - изменишь Мир.


 Не мир, а только свое отношение к нему. Это самоообман.



> У мертвого уже будут другие (уж точно) глобальные проблемы...


 Да?.. :Smile: 



> Если убийство - грех, то тогда самоубийство тем более - грех.


 Почему тем более? При убийстве я решаю за другого, на что права не имею (и то в обобщенном и упрощенном понимании; в некоторых случаях я оправдываю и убийство), а при самоубийстве за себя, что есть мое неотъемлемое право.



> Что есть иной мир? Чем этот то плох?


 А чем он хорош?! И чем плох тот?



> Смотрите ВНУТРЬ себя, а не вовне.... Может быть то-то найдете...


 Внутри-то нахожу много чего, а вот вовне - это уже проблема.



> Все мудрецы ошибаются - один ты прав!


 Мудрецов много и с противоположной точкой зрения.



> А ты не думал зачем инстинкт самосохранения у нас прописан на телесном уровне? Для выживания чтоль по Дарвину?


 Разумеется, и ни для чего более.



> А если, личность живет окружающим Миром, пытаясь подогнать реальный Мир в желаемую модель, сформированную в сознании (кстати, как и в каких условиях создавалась иллюзорная эта картинка еще не известно), то конечно покажется что этот Мир жесток, несправедлив и не "такой", какой хоцца.


 И снова противоречишь сам себе. Жить можно либо окружающим миром, либо своим иллюзорным представлением о нем. А у тебя здесь это как-то одновременно :roll: 
А если закрывать глаза на реальность и пытаться подогнать мир под свое представление о нем, так действительно может показаться все, что угодно. Даже то, что в мире сплошь везде только добро и справедливость.



> Сообщение от Пантера
> 
> Лично я бы поступила на его месте абсолютно так же, мир ему..
> 
> 
>  Кто знает, может он бы и не год прожил, и .... Да много вариантов, жизнь так НЕПРЕДСКАЗУЕМА.


 Ага, может быть, ангел с небес спустился бы и исцелил его :evil: Если даже и не год, зачем терпеть бессмысленные мучения?!



> А следуя твоей логике: давайте дадим всем больным и старым - эфтаназию.


 Совершенно верно.

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от Dj_SuN
> 
>  А мертвому все равно, что скажут живые...
> 
> 
>   У мертвого уже будут другие (уж точно) глобальные проблемы...


 у мертвеца нет проблем, так как его мозг нефункционирет

----------


## Knyaz

[quote="Crash"]


> Кем оправдан суицид? Человеком, который сдался, нашел простой путь - уйти, не думая о Будущем?


 Простой? А ты пробовал?
- Да. Не стал бы говорить...



> Человеком, который взял на себя функцию Бога: хочу живу, хочу нет.


 А если веришь в бога, так тем более нужны силы, чтобы восстать против него и сказать: "Да будет воля Моя!"
- Ноу комментц



> Человек решил... Ха-ха, что есть человек? Комок эмоционального и неконтролируемого сознания, субъективно воспринимающего окружающую реальность через свои примитивные желания-потребности-амбиции-влечения?


 Ты за всех не говори.
- а что собственно не так?



> Я считаю, надо иметь СИЛЫ, чтобы пережить неприятности, а не просто проглотить таблетку для полного забвения и ухода от проблем. Проще суеминутный порыв, чем продолжение тяжелой жизни.


 


> Быть слабым неплохо, т.к. сильный слаб в силу своего ощущения силы...


 Хех. Уже определился бы, кем лучше быть - слабым или сильным.
- Фразы вырваны из контекста. Нужны силы чтобы выжить, но принятие своих слабостей тоже не помешает.



> Изменив себя - изменишь Мир.


 Не мир, а только свое отношение к нему. Это самоообман.
- изменив свое отношение к Миру, ты будешь по-другому проявляться в нем и следовательно, другие будут по-другому воспринимать тебя и твои поступки.  



> У мертвого уже будут другие (уж точно) глобальные проблемы...


 Да?.. :Smile: 
- не буду вступать в полемику - боюсь заоффтопимся.



> Если убийство - грех, то тогда самоубийство тем более - грех.


 Почему тем более? При убийстве я решаю за другого, на что права не имею (и то в обобщенном и упрощенном понимании; в некоторых случаях я оправдываю и убийство), а при самоубийстве за себя, что есть мое неотъемлемое право.
- не ты принял решения родиться...



> Что есть иной мир? Чем этот то плох?


 А чем он хорош?! И чем плох тот?
- если ты не хочешь видеть  ничего хорошего - ты и не увидешь...



> Смотрите ВНУТРЬ себя, а не вовне.... Может быть то-то найдете...


 Внутри-то нахожу много чего, а вот вовне - это уже проблема.
- "познав себя - познаешь мир"



> Все мудрецы ошибаются - один ты прав!


 Мудрецов много и с противоположной точкой зрения.
- ?



> А ты не думал зачем инстинкт самосохранения у нас прописан на телесном уровне? Для выживания чтоль по Дарвину?


 Разумеется, и ни для чего более.
- тут есть что-то более глубокое...



> А если, личность живет окружающим Миром, пытаясь подогнать реальный Мир в желаемую модель, сформированную в сознании (кстати, как и в каких условиях создавалась иллюзорная эта картинка еще не известно), то конечно покажется что этот Мир жесток, несправедлив и не "такой", какой хоцца.


 И снова противоречишь сам себе. Жить можно либо окружающим миром, либо своим иллюзорным представлением о нем. А у тебя здесь это как-то одновременно :roll: 
- каждый живет своим представлением о мире.



> Сообщение от Пантера
> 
> Лично я бы поступила на его месте абсолютно так же, мир ему..
> 
> 
>  Кто знает, может он бы и не год прожил, и .... Да много вариантов, жизнь так НЕПРЕДСКАЗУЕМА.


 Ага, может быть, ангел с небес спустился бы и исцелил его :evil: Если даже и не год, зачем терпеть бессмысленные мучения?!
- ага, именно!

----------


## Crash

> Сообщение от Crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Knyaz
> 
> ...


 Можно поинтересоваться, каким способом? Потому что, например, таблеток наглотаться - это действительно нетрудно.



> Сообщение от Knyaz
> 
> Человеком, который взял на себя функцию Бога: хочу живу, хочу нет.
> 
> 
>  А если веришь в бога, так тем более нужны силы, чтобы восстать против него и сказать: "Да будет воля Моя!"
> - Ноу комментц


 Ну, ноу так ноу  :Smile:  Что ж делать, если сказать нечего?  :Wink: 



> Сообщение от Knyaz
> 
> Человек решил... Ха-ха, что есть человек? Комок эмоционального и неконтролируемого сознания, субъективно воспринимающего окружающую реальность через свои примитивные желания-потребности-амбиции-влечения?
> 
> 
>  Ты за всех не говори.
> - а что собственно не так?


 А не так то, что твое описание ("комок эмоционального и неконтролируемого сознания", например) не всегда соответствует действительности. Не все в своих решениях основываются только на эмоциях.



> Сообщение от Knyaz
> 
> Я считаю, надо иметь СИЛЫ, чтобы пережить неприятности, а не просто проглотить таблетку для полного забвения и ухода от проблем. Проще суеминутный порыв, чем продолжение тяжелой жизни.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ну раз не помешает, так можно с той же логикой признать свою суицидальность слабостью, принять ее и благополучно самоубиться  :Smile:  То, что сам считаешь слабостью, принимать НЕЛЬЗЯ. Это нужно искоренять.



> Я считаю, надо иметь СИЛЫ, чтобы пережить неприятности, а не просто проглотить таблетку для полного забвения и ухода от проблем. Проще суеминутный порыв, чем продолжение тяжелой жизни.


 Если порыв сиюминутный, то действительно проще. А если это всесторонне обдуманное и взвешенное решение, то это не так просто.
Кроме того, вырвать больной зуб проще, чем так и продолжать ходить с ним. Но второй вариант сильно напоминает мазохизм.



> изменив свое отношение к Миру, ты будешь по-другому проявляться в нем и следовательно, другие будут по-другому воспринимать тебя и твои поступки.


 Не факт. И мир от этого все равно не изменится.



> не ты принял решения родиться...


 Ну и что? Жизнь от этого быть моей не перестает. И раз нет права выбирать, рождаться или нет, тем более должно быть хотя бы право умереть.



> если ты не хочешь видеть  ничего хорошего - ты и не увидешь...


 Хорошо/плохо - понятия *субъективные*. У каждого свои понятия о хорошем и плохом, свои потребности. Поэтому если тебя в этом мире все устраивает, это не значит, что все должны думать так же.



> Сообщение от Knyaz
> 
> Все мудрецы ошибаются - один ты прав!
> 
> 
>  Мудрецов много и с противоположной точкой зрения.
> - ?


 Т.е.? Сомневаешься в их существовании? Не сомневайся, если надо - могу конкретные имена назвать. А вообще, ссылка на мнение философов - аргумент довольно плохой. Во-первых, ошибаться могут все, во-вторых, в подобных вопросах многое субъективно.



> Сообщение от Knyaz
> 
> А ты не думал зачем инстинкт самосохранения у нас прописан на телесном уровне? Для выживания чтоль по Дарвину?
> 
> 
>  Разумеется, и ни для чего более.
> - тут есть что-то более глубокое...


 Ну, ищи черную кошку в темной комнате. При желании ее можно найти, даже если на самом деле ее там не было никогда.



> каждый живет своим представлением о мире.


 Конечно. Но это представление может быть более или менее приближено к реальной ситуации.



> Сообщение от Knyaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Пантера
> 
> ...


 Именно? Что-то примеров исцеления ангелами в истории маловато :evil: Так что шансы не очень велики.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

всё так и должно было быть....

----------


## Svoboda

На самом деле я считаю это не слабость, ибо некоторые люди и в том числе и я слишком чувствительные, неприспособленные к грязным играм в этой дыре

----------


## Svoboda

На самом деле я считаю это не слабость, ибо некоторые люди и в том числе и я слишком чувствительные, неприспособленные к грязным играм в этой дыре

----------


## infinity

не считаю осознанный суицид слабостью!!!...да,если в порыве эмоций человек решил убить себя то да-он слаб...а вы только подумайте..осознать ,чтго ты сам себя убьешь...попадешь в неизвестность,бесконечность и весность...страшно представить что ты не сможешь видеть,дышать...тебя не будет...вот,так осознанно перешагнуть грань - сможет не каждый...а кто смог,то СИЛЬНЫЙ...

----------


## УбейсяВеником

*infinity*это ещё не совсем известно. хотя что-то типа того.

----------


## my_shadow

> не считаю осознанный суицид слабостью!!!...да,если в порыве эмоций человек решил убить себя то да-он слаб...а вы только подумайте..осознать ,чтго ты сам себя убьешь...попадешь в неизвестность,бесконечность и весность...страшно представить что ты не сможешь видеть,дышать...тебя не будет...вот,так осознанно перешагнуть грань - сможет не каждый...а кто смог,то СИЛЬНЫЙ...


          неизвестность уже абсолютно не пугает. лично я все для себя осознала как и что лучше, но я знаю, что могу еще что-то изменить, поэтому не хочу сдаваться, когда совсем сил не будет и я смогу смериться с тем, на что обрекаю своих родителей и родственников тогда и переступлю черту

----------


## Undead

Считать самоубийцу - слабым человеком это все равно что называть болеющего гриппом страшным лентяем(с)Известный психиатр
Нет, суицид это не проявление слабости(особенно удавшийся)

----------


## Грешная

а мне кажется на этот вопрос однозначно ответить нельзя. ведь с одной стороны человек, который решил уйти из жизни, должен быть сильным , а с другой - почему он на это решился?из-за проблем, которые не может решить, из-за того, что не видит смысла жизни? в любом случае, он просто не смог выдержать морально натиска и испытаний жизни. я не говорю о том, что он слаб, тут прямо так и не скажешь....просто у всех мнение разное

----------


## Crash

> в любом случае, он просто не смог выдержать морально натиска и испытаний жизни.


 Или не захотел.

----------


## Грешная

> Или не захотел.


 такой вариант я тоже не отрицаю. просто иногда устаешь бороться за свою жизнь и руки сами опускаются и есть только один выход

----------


## Ведьма

Может это и слабость... но в конце концов все мы люди...

----------


## ViktoriaNN

В данном случае, прочитав ваши причины, это слабость. А мысля та эта от дьявола. А если невыносимо жить, то изменитесь сами и тогда изменится все вокруг вас, ваше отношение к ситуации...

----------


## Anubis

Ну а хоть бы и слабость? Не всем же быть несгибаемыми борцами. Да кто-то слаб, но это не повод для травли и презрения.

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> В данном случае, прочитав ваши причины, это слабость. А мысля та эта от дьявола. А если невыносимо жить, то изменитесь сами и тогда изменится все вокруг вас, ваше отношение к ситуации...


 тот кто пишет "А мысля та эта от дьявола." думаю сам слаб... Да, мы тут все сектанты, черпаем жизненный Дух у ДЬЯВОЛА и т.п.

Про "изменитесь сами" и будет все в ажуре, -- понятно! как говорится, все гениальное просто)))

Слабость, сила... хз, хз... в каждых устах и хлеб разный)))

Все такие умные))) Я смотрю у нас в мире очен много сильных, или что? Даже так, лучше проживать до смерти "слабому", амм, или принять смерть? А может наши "сильные" смогут отказаться от всего и принять смерть?
все растяжимо...
условности)))

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*PutnikSmerti*, да я слабая)) Без помощи Бога в скором времени я наложу на себя руки... Но я надеюсь, что он меня помилует. Не верь мне, что мысля эта от дьявола. Дай Бог, чтобы ты убедилась в этом при жизни... Я кстать в прошлом ярая атеистка, дарвинистка))

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> *PutnikSmerti*, да я слабая)) Без помощи Бога в скором времени я наложу на себя руки... Но я надеюсь, что он меня помилует. Не верь мне, что мысля эта от дьявола. Дай Бог, чтобы ты убедилась в этом при жизни... Я кстать в прошлом ярая атеистка, дарвинистка))


 эм, до перекоса фаз можно быть кем угодно.
хз что у тебя в больничке приключилось, но тяжелые испытания могут привести к христианству, в веру, к Богу. Бог и больничка могут вполне нехило уживаться вместе, т.к. дурка -- типа Ада, в котором не хочется прозебать ни капли времени, а Бог то тут как тут, есть за что зацепиться! Ну а на воле наверно чуть лучше, что-то между Раем и Адом, полный центризм пустоты))) потом вроде как получше))) короче вера помогает, не спорю, но во что, в Бога... да кто такой этот Бог! ладно, не буду особо его осквернять, но думаю если бы Христа не распяли и дали еще лет 20 пожить, то он бы капитально пересмотрел свои измышления и порвал все их нахер!

я(не она) агностик, чем доволен до посинения)))

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*PutnikSmerti*, ух насмешил...

----------


## Самаритянка

> а так человек просто уходит и ничего не оставляет после себя. :!:


  а что обязательно надо что-то оставлять после себя.... поразительная меркантильность молодой  человек :? , когда у человека суицидальные мысли ему не до этого...

----------


## Blackwinged

> когда у человека суицидальные мысли ему не до этого...


 Спорно... Не до этого самоубийце может быть, если он совершает суицид, скажем, в состоянии аффекта. А если это продуманное и осмысленное действие, то желание оставить после себя что-то может возникнуть.
И ничего меркантильного я в этом не вижу.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Что бы осуществить самоубийство нужна огромная сила, если конечно это решение было принято осознанно; человек осознает, что делает т.е он не психически неуравновешенный, шантажист или позер.
Вот ныть типа: я такой несчастный хочу сдохнуть- это слабость (хотя сама такая  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*Gloomy_girl*, сложнее заставить себя жить... И вообще я не способна себе нанести даже маленького пореза, мне просто себя жалко... Вообще по мне так прикольно умереть в лесу, заблудившись. Вроде как и не самоубийство. Только оказывается волки есть у нас  :Frown:

----------


## Blackwinged

*ViktoriaNN*
Умереть от голода и жажды очень прикольно.

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*Blackwinged*, как экспериментатор, я этого не боюсь... Я занималась голоданием... И вообще есть охота только первые несколько дней. А умереть глядя на звезды прикольно. Хотя зверье может все попртить... Попить, ну водичку думаю можно найти...

----------


## fucka rolla

ты в лесу та была или тока по телику видела?
я помню в лес ушел глубоко.....видел лесной ручей....красиво....
видел скилет и волка и лося.......жалко.......
выташил у волка зуб.....положил в карман.....а зуб даже не гнилой был. а щетак и пасты там нет........
а звезды романтичны ночью тока в городе........в лесу ночью ты испугаешся.... помню ночью я гулял....меня девченка кое как нашла..... испуало ее че та..... схаватила мя за руку , говорит там  в лесу ее две сестры....идти домой страшно....пошли говорит проводиш нас...... дак они даже е в самом лесу были та.....на краю тока......
а ты говориш лес......

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*fucka rolla*, была... Там клево)) Но я жива и планирую съездить на Мертвое море, когда получится... А вообще мечтаю еще съездить в Екатеринбург... И не все так плохо, если вдуматься  :Big Grin:

----------


## Betta

а помоему в лесу ночью не страшно,а оч красиво...особенно когда луна яркая...и между деревьями люется лунный свет

----------


## fucka rolla

может в роще та че та и льется....а когда я там бывал хера лысого там че лилось....там света та видно не было....да и не до него тогда было....три девки от каждого шороха орут..... вот и не увидел может...хотя и не было его там.....а может тока тогда.....
да и это ваще не относится к теме....=)
ни хера самоубийци не слабые. эт так говорят те, кто даже не думал об этом.....забить на всё в одну секунду трудней, чем жить дальше и смириться.

----------


## Самаритянка

А у меня дом почти в лесу.... выйдеш ночью покурить на улицу... вокруг тишина, воздух свежий,  какая-то особая атмосфера. Здорово нервы успокаивает.... :wink: и совсем не страшно

----------


## Lin

с одной стороны суицид это слабость, поскольку человек не в силах жить по законам человечества или проще по законам джунглей (если не ты, то тебя) не в силах достойно принимать все радости и горечи жизни
с другой стороны суицид  - не слабость, ведь человек силой духа может переступить эту черту между знанием жизни и невединьем после нее. Чтобы преодолеть инстинкт самосохронения надо быть  мужественным, а это уже не слабость

----------


## Crash

> с одной стороны суицид это слабость, поскольку человек не в силах жить по законам человечества или проще по законам джунглей (если не ты, то тебя) не в силах достойно принимать все радости и горечи жизни


 Не в силах или не хочет?..

----------


## RESETka

*Мое мнение - суицид - это слабость. Это эгоизм. Ведь все-равно есть люди, которые ХОТЯ БЫ, как минимум, знают тебя в лицо... замечают, оглядываются на улице и не потому, чт отебе кажется, чт оты некрасив, а потому что КОМУ-ТО ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛСЯ!!! И все-равно кому, главное, что ради таких моментов стоит жить. 
А как прекрасен восход и закат? Как приятно заботиться о маленьком щеночке, о котенке... Ты им нужен!!! Заведите животное, оно будет искренне вас любить и обожать....
А ведь поверив хотя бы в их любовь - поверите и заметите любовь других людей!!!!
Любите жизнь - суицид - эт опроявление слабости. Нужно быть сильным, чтоб потом некоторые на форуме не говорили, цитирую "слабак... ради такого умирать?..ха! слабак. его смерть бессмысленна и так же тупа, как и он сам"...
Как так можно???????? Кошмар!!!*

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*RESETka*, ничего ты не понимаешь... И хорошо что не понимаешь.

----------


## Anubis

Иной раз думаешь, что слабость - это не столько суицид, сколько продолжение той жизни которую ведешь и которая "похожа на фруктовый кефир". А любое резкое и волевое решение - или выход отсюда или резкое изменение своей жизни - проявление силы

----------


## fucka rolla

> А ведь поверив хотя бы в их любовь - поверите и заметите любовь других людей!!!!


 с чего вы взяли, что сие желание изза любви? всё вижу я любовь, и все остальное вижу....дак веть не в этом причина...



> RESETkaничего ты не понимаешь... И хорошо что не понимаешь.


 ты до фига тут че понимаеш? сидит главна такая набожная и грит понимает она......!!! наверно уж ты другое что та понимаеш...

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*fucka rolla*, я набожная, ты ошибаешься)) Я экспериментатор неудавшийся. Нука раскрой свой намек? :wink:  Намеки я точно не понимаю... А чего я про не понимаю, уныние тут у многих и все.

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*fucka rolla*, где ж ты написанный наверно в сортире стих Маяковского откопал?))

----------


## fucka rolla

> fucka rolla, где ж ты написанный наверно в сортире стих Маяковского откопал?))


 почему на сартире? маяковский по крайней мере у меня вызывает больше доверия, чем сама вера.....

----------


## RESETka

> *RESETka*, а ты была(или был) на грани суицида? или может быть, понимаешь суицидников и их настроение? судя по твоему посту - нет...


 как-то была..да и шрам остался на руке....разбила бутылку и резала вены...правда по пьяни и одногруппники успели водкой залить и перевязать..хорошо, что я поперек резала, а не вдоль.....а вообще в моей жизни тоже пустота и прочее, но я хочу жить! мои мечты крушаться, но появляются новые....
НАДО УМЕТЬ ЖИТЬ не для того, чего хочеться, а ради того, что имеешь! Имхо!!!! А на этом форуме я, чтоб помочь кому-то хотя бы одному. Даже пусть я  об этом не узнаю, но если кому-т опомогу - будут считать, что одна из миссий моих на земле - исполнены.

----------


## RESETka

> *RESETka*, ничего ты не понимаешь... И хорошо что не понимаешь.


 Я как раз понимаю. Всю жизнь я жила в розовых очках. Были года еще школьные, когда у меян не было друзей, я читала взахлеб по три книги в день и ходила к 70-летней соседской бабушке и ее собачке Тобику, чтоб хоть с кем-то дружить. 
Кидали меня подруги, отец умер, кидала одна моя по отцу бабушка, орала, что меня в роддоме подменяли и прочее, была и нищета и в селе жила, где помыться даже нормально не было и сестра родная чуть на 20 штук баксов меня не кинула, а по другим бабкам кинула штук на 30 и послала на... наговаривала на меня...подстраивала против матери... взятки..и злость этого мира.Мне раньше казалось, чт овсе идально. 
С 15 лет я живу сама. В колледже была такой жизнерадостной и веселой, а дома постоянно плакала от одиночества..тогда даже телевизора не было....
Все деньгию....деньги ..деньги..чувствовала себя ущербной и была в полной жопе.
Раньше была гордостью для всех, даже в передаче самый умный в первом сезоне участвовала... аатолку? на грани выгона из университета, троечница...
были моменты, когда бухала по черному...
и курила!
ужас!!!
Я мечтала быть знаменитой писательницей, но когда открываю страницу ворда....я ее ненавижу!!!! не могу смотреть на нее. а раньше это было моим смыслом. я потеряла интерес к жизни. стала безответственной и порой кажется, чт оничего нельзя изменить, но можно!!!
Мне тоже паршиво, но я не накручиваю саму себя, а радуюсь жизни, радуюсь свои любимым животным, будущему моему ребенку любви, своему любимому человеку....
Понимаете, раньше мне хотелось и я могла горы свернуть, а теперь забила на все...и самой плохо ьи пусто...и мног оеще проблем.
Но от них не убегать нужно, а решать. И любить себя, а в первую очередь - УВАЖАТЬ!!!!

А мне ведь только 17. А в жизни столько натерпелась, чт опорой люди по 40 лет, общаясь со мной поражаються моей, так сказть, "взрослости". 

Я выбираю жизнь! Я хочу испытать радость материнства, хочу купить первую машину и поехать в круиз по средиземноморью, хочу евроремонт и белое платье... ХОЧУ СЕКСА!!!!В концеи концов!

Если вы думаете, что обречены - берите пример с Фредди меркури! Трахайтесь, веселитесь и живите в свое удовольствие, берите от жизни все и быть может вам не захочеться умирать?

----------


## Anubis

Ну а хоть бы и слабость - вы не можете отказать человеку в праве быть слабым! Не из всех можно, по выражению пролетарского поэта, "гвозди делать". Кто-то спасовал перед жизненными вызовами и ударами. Это не повод клеймить его и вешать ярлыки, у человека нет носорожьей толстокожести, он больнее и тоньше все воспринимает, ничего позорного тут нет. Позорно унижать, насмехаться, насиловать, воровать и пр.

----------


## Anubis

> Если вы думаете, что обречены - берите пример с Фредди меркури! Трахайтесь, веселитесь и живите в свое удовольствие, берите от жизни все и быть может вам не захочеться умирать?


 Кстати, да таким людям как Фредди Меркьюри я в чем-то завидую, они способны жить на всю катушку, пускай он плохо кончил, но все - равно -хотя бы есть что вспомнить. Только у меня поджилки слабы так жить.

----------


## fucka rolla

2 анубис. а ты собери вокруг себя всех плядей района, обширяйся чем нить и запой что нить вроде *i want to break free* того же меркури....
и увидиш, как атмосфера начнет меняться....торч станет сильней, голос крепче, шалавы сговорчивей...=)
вот и получится как у фреди......особенно после того, как соседи ментовку вызовут,  и у тя не получится доказать ментам, что ты вовсе не сутенер, а просто решил спеть шалавам,и по выходу из каталашки скажеш, что мы мол чемпионы, май френдз.=)
че ж ся в образе жизни та ограничивать? или у гос служащих не принято так?=)

----------


## Anubis

Причем тут род моих занятий? И ващще приведенная выше аналогия с  районными блядями идиотская, честно говоря...

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> Иной раз думаешь, что слабость - это не столько суицид, сколько продолжение той жизни которую ведешь и которая "похожа на фруктовый кефир". А любое резкое и волевое решение - или выход отсюда или резкое изменение своей жизни - проявление силы


 я на тебя поражаюсь)))
приятно твои посты читать, даже очень))

шути живя, ходи по лезвию и не бойся ее! прими ее при жизни, а наступит она потом.

борьба жизни и смерти, да, есть такая игра... смерть нужна при жизни.

мне кажется ты пассивный су, тебя завлекло и тебе интересна эта тема.
воюй, думаю при любом исходе ты будешь победителем, т.к. голо есть.
Удачи.

извините за офф...

----------


## =>>>>>

Хмм...Зашибись когда у человека все прет в жизни по накатанной дороге и эта дорога ему не чужда.
Но на пути возникают какие-либо трудности, проблемы, и  нужно приложить усилия чтобы их решить.
Хотя вместо этого он решает совершить суицид - вот это слабость в моем понимании.
Если же конкретно говорить о суициде, то не каждый сможет преодолеть в себе все животное и убиться.
Осознанный суицид - поступок наверняка не слабого духом человека...
Ну а такие понятия как сила и слабость...Я считаю, что силен прежде всего тот, кто бесчувственен.

----------


## Iden

> Суицид - это не сила и не слабость. А скорее всего - эгоизм. Чудовищный, безрассудный эгоизм. Конечно, общих случаев не бывает, и к Вашему знакомому это ни в коей мере не относится, но как бывает чаще всего? Кажущаяся неразрешимой проблема - расставание с любимым человеком, отчисление из института, ссора с кем-то или еще что угодно. Мы принимаем это как достаточную причину для того, чтобы уйти из жизни, забывая о людях, которым мы нужны и которые любят нас! Мы не думаем о том, как будет плохо им. Сейчас только одно имеет значение: лишь бы для меня прекратились эти страдания. "Мы все - убийцы всех самоубийц, но и самоубийца - САМ УБИЙЦА..." Это ли не эгоизм? 
> Конечно, бывают ситуации, из которых лучший выход - смерть, но гораздо чаще молодые и еще могущие стать счастливыми люди уходят из-за странного каприза реальности, решившей проверить их на прочность какой-то, пусть даже самой страшной потерей...


 Согласен эгоизм безусловно присуствует, но кроме эгоизма есть еще то что человек не может поступить по другому, по тому что так воспитан, и какие либо дальнейшие поступки могут быть совершены только после сделки со своей совестью, когда человек вкладывал в что- кого- либо такой смысл  что после того как перестает существовать то что имело смысл все остальное теряет вкус, так как все остальное имеет гораздо низжий приоритет перед тем что  было утрачено.

----------


## volnapozitiva

слабый человек никогда несведет счеты с жизнью, а всю жизнь будет рабом своего инстинкта самосохранения

----------


## Литиция

Я знаете, что предположила?   Среди самоубийц преобладают люди, появления которых  не очень-то ждали их матери,,,(((

----------


## =>>>>>

> Я знаете, что предположила?   Среди самоубийц преобладают люди, появления которых  не очень-то ждали их матери,,,(((


 На чем основано такое предположение?
Я тоже склоняюсь к тому что родился ''по залету'', но как это может быть связанно с желанием уйти?
Тут свои причины у каждого.

----------


## Литиция

Разумеется причины уйти у каждого свои,,, Я лишь говорю о склонности превращать эти причины в мотив уйти,,,

----------


## stre10k

я в таких случаях говорю "раз такой сильный - пойди и попробуй себя убить"

----------


## astalavista333

суицид вообще интересная штука не понимаю тех кто относит ето к слабость не слабость есть даже такие каторые просто так хотят проверить что там это же не слабость а те у кого проблемы я думаю просто позеры каторые хотят чтоб их пожалели совет вам ВОЗМИТЕ ПСИХОЛОГА он вас пожалеет

----------


## BloodyMary

> Один мой знакомый недавно покончил с собой.Он был неизлечимо болен,родствеников у него не было ухаживать за ним было не кому,Жить ему оставалось не больше года.Чтобы медленно не умирать в коме в течение нескольких недель он покончил с собой.Мне кажеться что в его спучае суицид был оправдан.Но многие говорят что суицид это всегда слабость.Мне интересно узнать ещё чью нибудь точку зрения.


 что значит был оправдан? а судьи кто? кто должен оправдывать и обвинять? 
что означает его поступок - а то, что он не в состоянии был принять себя и свою жизнь в сложившихся обстоятельствах. что и есть слабость.
по-моему су - это всегда проявление слабости. возможно эти минуты боли, которые толкают на су даны нам для осознания жизни.

----------


## Irene

> что значит был оправдан? а судьи кто? кто должен оправдывать и обвинять? ... по-моему су - это всегда проявление слабости.


 Разве это не обвинение?

----------


## BloodyMary

> Разве это не обвинение?


 это всего лишь мой ответ на вопрос в названии темы.

----------


## Nika...

Не слабый и не сильный - просто поступок и все... Решиться сложно, тем более, что если делать, то уж наверняка. Я поняла, что люблю жизнь, но и жить здесь так не могу. Что ни делай, как ни радуйся в некоторые моменты, а суть не измениться, пустота внутри и столько вопросов, на которые здесь не найду ответы, а Там, почему-то я верю, что все пойму...

----------


## Воланд

На самом деле самоубийство - это бесспорно сильный поступок. Не значит, что правильный, не значит, что умный... Но, сильный. Если он сделан грамотно и с достижением поставленного результата.

Потому что если человек оказывается перед фактом очень тяжелой жизни, или мучительной кончины, которые он на 100% изменить не сможет. Этот поступок во много раз сильнее, чем "плавание по течению".

----------


## ruskz

пойти на это не так уж и легко. человек каторый решился на это от всего устал. все конец настал, и его уже нечего не остановит.

----------


## Helena

http://www.pobedish.ru

----------


## Воланд

> пойти на это не так уж и легко. человек каторый решился на это от всего устал. все конец настал, и его уже нечего не остановит.


 На самом деле, пойти как я понял довольно просто. Другое дело, что осуществить сие в условиях социума сложновато. Всегда найдется "дурак", который тебя спасет.

Фокус в том, что решаешь не ты, а обстоятельства, которые ставят тебя перед фактом- 
1.) такая жизнь или
2.) что-то новое за гранью.  

Поэтому самоубийство - это инструмент естественного отбора в гуманистическом обществе, где нет иных инструментов избавления от "паршивых овец". Вместо карающей руки, из социума они удаляют себя сами..

----------


## Panda

Я думаю,что в такой ситуации это нормальный выход..Просто в нашей ***стране нет эфтаназии,в этом вся проблема,иначе многие не уходили бы преждевременно,зная,что в конце они не будут мучаться..Мои соболезнования!

----------


## Воланд

> Просто в нашей ***стране нет эфтаназии,в этом вся проблема,иначе многие не уходили бы преждевременно,зная,что в конце они не будут мучаться..Мои соболезнования!


 Ее нет и в большинстве стран мира... Так что не велика беда.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Не всегда кончено слабость, но есть и такое...но и что в этом такого? Человек не всесилен. Слабость естественна.

----------


## Voland-791

У цивилизации майя была богиня "Икстаб" что означало - богиня самоубийства,там эт было естественно)

----------


## gl47

я считаю что морально слабый человек неспособен себя целенаправленно убить. те кто пробовал думаю со мной согласятся что не так уж и легко "наложить на себя руки" знаю по себе может у кого то и по другому конечно... лично я еще тут вообще по какому то мистическому стечению обстоятельств...

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Слабость не убить себя тем самым избавить от страданий, а слабость это жить и мучиться и быть в страхе, убить себя может не каждый для этого нужна сила духа когда человек идет на это осознанно!
Мое мнение это не слабость. просто усталость и избавление от страданий один фиг все там будем.

----------


## PhysX

Какое "всегда"? Какая вообще, на хрен, слабость? Суицид - результат очень сложного взаимодействия суицидогенных факторов. Факторов, развивающихся и оказывающих взаимодополняющее влияние друг на друга и на человека еще в период эмбриональный период. Не более и не менее того.

----------


## Клесч

Всегда интересно было, откуда появилась эта мысль про слабость поступка?
Ведь безусловно спорное утверждение, да и критерий "силы" в вопросе жизни и смерти крайне нелепо смотрится.
Это сказала какая-нибудь знаменитость?

----------


## Dementiy

> Это сказала какая-нибудь знаменитость?


 Да, и не одна знаменитость.
Об этом говорили все кому не лень.
Увы, знаменитости тоже находятся в рамках общественного мнения и стереотипов.

----------


## иван2014

Я не отношу это не к силе, не к слабости. О силе этого говорят, те кто хочет уйти из этого мира, пытаясь оправдать свои намерения и в какой-то мере окончательно себя убедить. О слабости рассуждают те, кто никогда не испытывал ощущений, не дающих нормально жить: есть, пить, спать, работать, думать. Каждый сам решает, и кто это сказал, что мнение большинства - истина, кто такой святой, который может сказать, что эти правы, а те нет. Нет на Земле такого двуногого эталона совести, чести, справедливости, который обладал бы правом говорить - это "черное", а это "белое". Когда люди в сознательном возрасте принимают решение исчезнуть из этого мира - это их право, в конце концов это  их жизнь, значит им просто невыносимо жить, попытка их спасти, чтобы они продолжали жить - невыносимая пытка для этих мнимых спасенных.

----------


## Moonlight

Я думаю, тут нельзя ответить однозначно. Самоубийцы слабые относительно жизни и сильные относительно смерти. У них нет сил чтобы продолжать жить, но есть смелость чтобы убить себя.
Хотя есть и исключения, вроде этого парня. Он просто не хотел мучиться.

----------


## Нерадивый

Самоубийство - слабость, если его единственной причиной является нежелание продолать страдать. Вот только не знаю, насколько часто такое встречается в действительности. Льву Толстому, например, казалось, что - в 100% случаев. Руководству победишь.ру - тоже так кажется... А у нас в теме "причин для суицида" - нет-нет, да и проглядывают другие варианты, да и Бусидо, опять же...
Уже у социолога Дюркгейма с причинами всё сложнее:


Если в осях икс и игрек, то вот:

(извините, что по-английски. На русский не нашлось внятного перевода на яндекс-картинках на первой странице выдачи, а дальше поленился лезть)
Так вот, вся нижняя половина графика представляет собой (реальные! статистические!) ситуации, когда СУ - сила, как ни крути.
Если ты хочешь выйти из своей комнаты, а в дверном проёме у тебя шкаф (страх смерти? Или страх страданий? Или и то, и другое? В нижней половине графика - только первое.), ты либо можешь преодолеть это препятствие, сдвинуть шкаф, либо не можешь. Либо ты сильный, либо ты слабый. Это я к тому, что кто-то наверняка возразит, мол, при альтруистическом или традиционном самоубийстве, "не сам решаешь". Понимаете, сила - это ресурс, а воля - и, особенно, кому она принадлежит в момент решения - вообще другой вопрос.
Какая разница, кому на самом деле хочется, чтобы ты вышел из комнаты: тебе или обществу?
Либо ты сильный, либо ты слабый.

--------------------------------
ребят, а как в пхпбб атрибуты узлов выставлять? я пытался вторую картинку ужать, писал и width=, и w=... не обрабатывается!

----------


## арсения

где можно написать о своей проблеме??

----------


## qwe

> где можно написать о своей проблеме??


 В этом разделе http://www.suicide-forum.com/forumdi...E1%EB%E5%EC%E0

----------


## brus-nika

А почему тогда киты или дельфины совместно выбрасываются на берег и умирают? Это сила или слабость у них? Это потребность просто, наверно. И ничего больше. И ничего меньше.
Всегда удивляло, почему  эти  животные-самоубийцы  почти всегда умирают вместе и одновременно, а люди-самоубийцы поодиночке.

----------


## shiko

Почему никто не хочет задуматься над смыслом слова "слабость"... быть может, тогда бы и начальный вопрос отпал.

----------


## Destiny

> Один мой знакомый недавно покончил с собой.Он был неизлечимо болен,родствеников у него не было ухаживать за ним было не кому,Жить ему оставалось не больше года.Чтобы медленно не умирать в коме в течение нескольких недель он покончил с собой.Мне кажеться что в его спучае суицид был оправдан.Но многие говорят что суицид это всегда слабость.Мне интересно узнать ещё чью нибудь точку зрения.


 Очевидно, что поступки, тем более радикальные, может совершать только сильный человек, а СУ - достаточно радикальный поступок.
Продолжение существования у разных людей имеет разные "как и нафига". Иногда просто слабость личности не дает возможности человеку совершать радикальные поступки.

----------

